# Wedding Dress BARGAIN!!



## MichelleanLee

Hey brides to be!!

Im so happy i could burst!! heres the story of my wedding dress :)

so my sister works in a wedding shop as a manager and it was obviously the first place i went to look for dresses. i love the look of fishtail dresses so after trying on several dresses i narrowed it down to 2 dresses, 1 was my all time favourite a Mori Lee dress but it was not fishtail and cost a massive £1475. After several weeks and discussions with my OH we decided to cut costs quite a bit (we are saving up for IVF) so i obviously started looking for a cheaper dress. 

I was out shopping with my sister one day when she said to me i just need to pop into work so along we went to her work and the owner ( a lovely young lady whom is selling the shop and is close friends with my sister) was there, The Mori Lee dress i had fell in love with was hanging up beautiful and diamonds gleaming in the shops light with matching veil, and tiara. She told me that my sister had mentioned about saving for IVF and she was too waiting to start IVF and she knew how much of an emotional roller coaster it is so.......wait for it........ i could HAVE the dress for free.....she wanted absolute nothing for it and only need to pay for alterations. I'm absolute amazed and feel on top of the world, i get to wear my princess dress after all and save for our family to be complete. 

Sorry for the thread but I'm over the moon and need to share it haha
:happydance:


----------



## MyWildHeart

That is so sweet! Amazing x


----------



## MellyH

That is so, so wonderful. Make sure you send her a bunch of flowers and a card telling her how much it means to you!


----------



## Mummy May

Oh my god, that is so so wonderful of her. Such an amazing lady. Shows there are still kind people out there. :hugs: xx


----------



## missk1989

Thats amazing! So pleased for you! :happydance:


----------



## Redfraggle

Oh WOW!! :happydance: Congratulations!!

(and good luck for the ivf when you get enough saved)


----------



## Yo_Yo

Aww how lovely!


----------



## Rachie004

That is amazing <3


----------



## wishuwerehere

What a fabulous, generous thing to do :)


----------



## katherinegrey

How kind of her, and how amazing for you! Congratulations :flower:


----------



## LillyTame

Awwww, very sweet! Congrats on your dream dress! :cloud9:


----------



## MichelleanLee

Thank you Everyone! <3 its too big on me but i can't wait to get it taken in :) too excited


----------



## xJessie91x

Aw wow you lucky thing, what a lovely lady :) xx


----------



## kmbabycrazy

That is so lovely!! Wow. Such a beautiful, generous lady to do that for you I would have been bawling!!! Congrats on your dream dress xx


----------



## Camlet

Wow that is amazing! What a lovely lady! :) xx


----------



## Tiff

That's amazing!!! PICTURES OF THE DRESS!!! :winkwink:


----------



## MichelleanLee

The Dress is a Mori Lee Julietta dress, it has lace/diamonte strap (can't think of another way to describe it). 

I'm having it taking in by the seamstress in my sisters work and she will be taking it in a little bit more than usual so it goes tight to the knees and then it flares out kinda like fish tail, just wanting to put my own stamp on the dress :happydance:

Hope you like https://www.plussizebridal.co.uk/images/plus-size-gown-gallery/mori-lee/mori-lee-large-3123.jpg


----------



## MichelleanLee

The Dress is a Mori Lee Julietta dress, it has lace/diamonte strap (can't think of another way to describe it). 

I'm having it taking in by the seamstress in my sisters work and she will be taking it in a little bit more than usual so it goes tight to the knees and then it flares out kinda like fish tail, just wanting to put my own stamp on the dress :happydance:

Hope you like https://www.plussizebridal.co.uk/images/plus-size-gown-gallery/mori-lee/mori-lee-large-3123.jpg


----------

